# Papierkorb anderer Festplatten



## chrisbergr (3. Mai 2006)

Mahlzeit!

Dank der Bundeswehr hab ich hier lange nix mehr von mir hören lassen, doch jetzt hab ich dann doch nen Problem...

Und zwar kommen alle Dateien, die von anderen Platten als der, auf der das Betriebssystem (WinXP) liegt, nicht in den Papierkorb.
Auf den Festplatten selbst ist aber jeweils ein versteckter Systemordner "Recycled", gibt es die möglichkeit darauf zuzugreifen um versehens gelöschte Daten wieder herzustellen?

Mit Recoveryprogrammen runterladen sieht es schlecht aus, da ich in der Kaserne nicht an Internet komme  

Mfg
ACID


----------



## cyborg-pc (3. Mai 2006)

Hi.
Also ich kann in den Ordner "RECYCLER" auf jeder meiner Festplatten zugreifen, und sehe dort mehrere Papierkörbe. In mindestens einem Davon sollten dann die gewünschten, also gelöschten Daten sein. Oder ist es bei dir nicht so?


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Eigentlich landen die gelöschten Dateien von allen Partitionen und/oder Laufwerken im Papierkorb.

Es könnte allerdings sein dass Du (oder wer auch immer) irgendwann mal in den Einstellungen rumgefummelt hast (Rechtsklick auf den Papierkorb und dann auf "Eigenschaften").
Dort gibt es die Option "Laufwerke unabhängig konfigurieren".
Wenn diese aktiviert ist, kann man für jede einzelne Partition bzw. Laufwerk angeben ob die Dateien sofort gelöscht werden sollen (landen also nicht im Papierkorb) oder wieviel Prozent der Partitionsgrösse für den Papierkorb reserviert werden sollen.
Bei 0% dürfte eigentlich recht wenig im Papierkorb landen. 

Was anderes fällt mir so nicht ein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## chrisbergr (6. Mai 2006)

Kann natürlich sein, dass da irgend was in den Optionen was falsch gelaufen ist.. Werde mir das am Montag mal ansehen.

Wenn ich die Einstellungen dann allerdings 'richtig' setze, dürften aber meine Daten trotzdem verloren sein.

@cyborg-pc: Genau den Ordner meinte ich. Wenn ich drauf zugreifen möchte, kommt die Meldung, dass ich keine Zugriffsrechte habe. Will ich den Ordner kopieren, kommt dass der Ordner benutzt wird.

Naja ich werde mir eins der Recovery-Programme von meiner Freundin runter laden lassen, und per Stick mitnehmen, allerdings würde mich dennoch interessieren, wie ich darauf zugreifen kann.

// NACHTRAG: Ich stelle gerade fest, dass es schwierig ist, ein Recovery-Programm zu finden, welches auch das. PSD Format unterstützt.


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Mai 2006)

Das grösste Problem dürfte wohl sein dass der Bereich wo sich die Datei befand, nicht überschrieben worden sein darf.
Da die Dateien ja nicht im Papierkorb gelandet sind, wirst Du wohl nicht an einem Recovery Programm dran vorbei kommen.

Empfehlen kann ich Dir keins, aber evtl. könntest Du Dir ja mal O&O UnErase (30 Tage Testversion) ansehen.

Ontrack EasyRecovery dürfte wohl eher nicht in Frage kommen, denn.....


> Mit den Testversionen von Ontrack® EasyRecovery™ sehen Sie welche Daten mit der Vollversion wieder herstellbar wären.


Mit anderen Worten: gucken kannst Du..... mehr aber auch nicht.

Ansonsten sollten sich mal die Leute hier zu Wort melden, die Recovery Programme einsetzen.


----------

